# Artiste ne s'affiche pas..



## Narc0tics (6 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un petit problème avec mon iPod. Un des artistes ne s'affiche pas dans le menu mais l'album est quant à lui présent. De même, si je fais une recherche dans mon iPod pour trouver cet artiste je n'ai aucun résultat alors qu'il trouve l'album. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ou a une solution?
Merci


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Septembre 2008)

L'artiste est-il celui de tout l'album ? Parce qu'un artiste qui n'est que dans des compilations n'apparait pas. (du moins sur mon Classic)

PS: Pas de bonjour ?


----------



## Narc0tics (7 Septembre 2008)

Non c'est bien le même artiste pour tout l'album et désolé pour le manque d'amabilité de mon post j'étais pas de super bonne humeur au moment où je l'ai écrit...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben je vois pas trop alors...
C'est quel modèle d'iPod ?


----------



## fandipod (7 Septembre 2008)

Ecoute seul solution restraure ton ipod!!!!


----------



## Narc0tics (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est le 80go dernière génération


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Septembre 2008)

Comme dit fandipod, restaure-le pour voir


----------



## Narc0tics (7 Septembre 2008)

Mouais ça m'emballe pas super fort mais je vais essayé pour voir ce que ça donne...


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

A chaque fois qu'il y a un problème la restauration est le plus souvent la solution!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (8 Septembre 2008)

Et je vais d'ailleurs bientôt le faire à cause de listes de lectures que je ne synchronise plus qui s'affichent quand même, mais vide.


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Ok 
d'accord!! Je pense que ton problème sera résolu après cette restauration


----------



## Narc0tics (15 Septembre 2008)

Bon je restauré mon ipod mais malheureusement ça n'a pas résolu mon problème...


----------



## fandipod (15 Septembre 2008)

Alors je vois pas de solution à ton problème!!! DSL!! est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Septembre 2008)

Fais-nous une capture de l'écran de ton ordinateur en affichant l'album en question dans iTunes, on verra !
Sinon, essaies de sélectionner l'album entier et de renommer le nom de l'artiste en mettant autre chose pour test.

+


----------



## NINA21 (17 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai eu le même pb. Et voilà ce que j'ai fait, qui a réglé le pb:

Dans ton itunes, il faut aller sur le titre "obtenir des informations" et décocher la case qui dit "partie d'une compilation". 

J'espère que cela règlera ton souci! En tout cas, ça a marché pour moi.

A plus


----------

